# schreiben in eine Txt bei applet



## muril (23. Feb 2008)

Hi,
also folgendes, wie ich herausgefunden habe kann man bei applets nicht auf dateien zugreifen, jetzt muss ich das aber was gibt es dann für alternativen? 

Ich hab einen mapeditor in den man eine karte zeichnet in ein array und diesen array würde ich jetzt gern abspeichern können in eine txt...

mfg muril


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2008)

Mit Applets kann man mit vollen Benutzerrechten arbeiten wenn sie signiert sind.


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

und http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11729 >< srz das ich zu schnell gepostet hab ^^


----------

